

CEO Pay - explained in a short infographic - egiva
http://www.ceo.com/media_type/featured_content/infographic-a-historical-look-at-ceo-pay/

======
bdfh42
There is no way that I will ever sign up to a web site that blocks a users
view of a web page with a pop-up demanding that one sign up or otherwise part
with personal information. I assume that some people must comply with such
demands as otherwise sites would not do this.

Would it be reasonable to "flag" posts on HN that lead to such nonsense?

